# Ever have a moment as an apprentice?



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ever have a moment as an apprentice, where you can't seem to do anything right?
A little backstory: the local JAC here took me away from my initial employer due to lack of plumbing work. I went and worked for a big mechanical contractor, on a big job for 7 months. Got great reviews, my foreman and journeyman loved me, and I was doing really well. The problem, the contractor I was with, didn't have the ratio to put me on. So the state steps in and tells my Union to find me somewhere else to go. A week later another large, and we'll know mechanical contractor, looks at my grades, reviews etc, and hires me on. I'm out on a hotel job, which I have never done, and so far I have struggled. 

The way they do things is different the how we did things at my last place, I'm trying to think about what to do next etc, and can't seem to quite get it right. I feel very privileged to be at this company, but man it's a big change in scope of job.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Work hard, hustle, be on time, etc. Hold your head up and do your best. Be a good cub. You'll be fine kid


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks! I always make sure of all of those things. It's just been a tough transition, new company, job, while trying to focus on school. I also feel I should know more then I do, but my first year, I didn't do plumbing work. I just study hard, look on this site daily , and pics of underground to get a better understanding.
I was just wondering if you guys ever had that moment , where you struggle in your apprenticeship?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Do not worry too much about "plumbing work" or "fitting work". Sounds like you are in a combination local, as am I. Pipe is pipe. Centerline, takeoffs, offsets, all same principles. Learn as much as possible. I will do any work in my jurisdiction, as long as it pays scale. If it doesn't work with this shop, oh well, you were looking for a job when you found that one.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

As stated, on time, do your best, ask questions, be consistent.

Back in the late 70's I apprenticed with a two horse family company. Beat me head against the wall, studied on my own. Then one day it clicked in my head and things started making sense. Hang in there.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks guys ... I appreciate it.. I'm sure I'm not along in having struggles sometimes. It's hard , I have never struggled with anything in my life. Almost everything has come easy to me. Some things are clicking , and others I'm reading up on, and looking here for info.. My biggest problems come from underground. I have never done it, so when asked to do it my first day, I went blank.. I have seen it, but never done it myself. Thanks again guys, you guys are great.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't ever shy away from anything. A man that trained me said nobody is good at anything there first time. If I had a dollar for everything I broke or screwed up I would have retired long ago. Remember underground is simply the same thing just below the ground. Don't let it trouble your mind just do your best,that's all they can ask of you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the best way to learn is some bouncing around to different places to learn different ways to get the job done, I would express your willingness to learn to the mechanics and let them know what you are unsure of or what you never did before, this way if you screw something up they will put it under the " learning curve" never say you know it all and then step on your dick not knowing it..be humble to those teaching you and be in sponge mode soaking up all the info you can, and in time it will all come to you...we were all there once...some twice..LOL


----------



## Marls24 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I'm so glad that I find this forum. The reason why is that I went to plumbing school here in NYC. I love that trade and it seems like I can't get anyone to give me a chance to show them that as a female, I can do the work . I don't know what to do anymore because it's been four months since I graduated. Does anyone have some advice for me please?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Marls24 said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm so glad that I find this forum. The reason why is that I went to plumbing school here in NYC. I love that trade and it seems like I can't get anyone to give me a chance to show them that as a female, I can do the work . I don't know what to do anymore because it's been four months since I graduated. Does anyone have some advice for me please?


Read your other post and the forum "rules".

Post your own intro..............................


----------



## Marls24 (Oct 4, 2016)

OK, thanks I'm new to this so I didn't know what to do and how..........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Marls24 said:


> OK, thanks I'm new to this so I didn't know what to do and how..........


dont be shy, we all started somewhere and were new and had no clue.. and here at the PZ it was with an intro, heres the link again.. once you do an intro. get yer feet wet and join in and ask any questions you have, no one will bite..well not hard.. but intro needed first..:thumbsup: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

